# Shooting geese with a bow...



## tgw925 (Sep 12, 2010)

Was wondering if shooting geese with a bow is legal or not? I've seen an Echo Calls hunting dvd where they shot Mallards with their bows but wanted to check up on the legal status on this.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 12, 2010)

I did not believe it was legal but see the federal guidelines. Link provided by the GADNR.

http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/waisidx_01/50cfr20_01.html

[Code of Federal Regulations]
[Title 50, Volume 1]
[Revised as of October 1, 2001]
From the U.S. Government Printing Office via GPO Access
[CITE: 50CFR20.21]

[Page 938-939]

                    TITLE 50--WILDLIFE AND FISHERIES

 CHAPTER I--UNITED STATES FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE 
                                INTERIOR

PART 20--MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING--Table of Contents

                            Subpart C--Taking

Sec. 20.21  What hunting methods are illegal?

    Migratory birds on which open seasons are prescribed in this part 
may be taken by any method except those prohibited in this section. No 
persons shall take migratory game birds:
    (a) With a trap, snare, net, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun 
larger than 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machinegun, fish hook, 
poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance;
    (b) With a shotgun of any description capable of holding more than 
three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler, incapable of 
removal without disassembling the gun, so its total capacity does not 
exceed three shells. This restriction does not apply during a light-
goose-only season (lesser snow and Ross' geese) when all other waterfowl 
and crane hunting seasons, excluding falconry, are closed while hunting 
light geese in Central and Mississippi Flyway portions of Alabama, 
Arkansas, Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, 
Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, 
Nebraska, New Mexico, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Dakota, 
Tennessee, Texas, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as your arrows are not toxic your good to go, but what would make you want to do this........... guess your trying to be the next tred barta


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck and wear an ACH


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 12, 2010)

*ach*

What do you mean by wear an ACH? And I don't wanna be like Tred Barta, just thought it would be kinda fun.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 13, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> What do you mean by wear an ACH? And I don't wanna be like Tred Barta, just thought it would be kinda fun.



More probably frustrating. Not to mention you won't be killing many. 

I doubt that you need a new challenge as a Waterfowler. 

Trying to shoot Geese (or Ducks) with a bow is a silly stunt (IMHO)...


----------



## ARTNAILER (Sep 13, 2010)

*Go for it*

I hunted ducks last year with a long bow and plan to do it again this year. Sure its silly but if you cant have fun with it whats the point. Im gonna give the Geese a try. Good Luck


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nitro said:


> More probably frustrating. Not to mention you won't be killing many.
> 
> I doubt that you need a new challenge as a Waterfowler.
> 
> Trying to shoot Geese (or Ducks) with a bow is a silly stunt (IMHO)...



I like a challenge thats why I want to do it. With the resident geese around here its not too hard to throw up a dozen decoys and sit in the field they land in everyday and smash them. I like to keep things interesting and mix em up a bit.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive been hunting resident geese for about 12 years now in georgia. Every year we average between 100 to 150. I know I can do it with a benelli so whats it going to hurt to have a year when you only kill 2 or 3? 1 goose with my longbow will mean just as much as 100 with my benelli so i have been practicing with helium filled ballons and made my mind up thats all im goose hunting with this year. Should be a fun chanllange. Give it a try good luck


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 13, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> What do you mean by wear an ACH? And I don't wanna be like Tred Barta, just thought it would be kinda fun.


 
Advanced combat helmet

They do have some bird points out there as well.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you think the Indians shot em!!?????  Sure wasn't a Benelli !


----------



## OleRed15 (Sep 13, 2010)

Im expecting a invite when yall go!


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ill let you know Travis


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Ive been hunting resident geese for about 12 years now in georgia. Every year we average between 100 to 150. I know I can do it with a benelli so whats it going to hurt to have a year when you only kill 2 or 3? 1 goose with my longbow will mean just as much as 100 with my benelli so i have been practicing with helium filled ballons and made my mind up thats all im goose hunting with this year. Should be a fun chanllange. Give it a try good luck



Good luck to you also, ill try to get mine on video.


----------



## duck-dawg (Sep 13, 2010)

I remember there being an incident not too long ago up north where some kids shot a goose with an arrow and it was ruled animal cruelty. However, this was in a residential area, and the goose was left alive with an the arrow protruding from its back, and I think the goose was shot out of season. As far as I know, it's legal to take waterfowl with a bow and arrow, as long as it's done in a sporting manner. If you're planning on shooting them in the air, I would suggest you look into finding some tips made for shooting birds, and putting them on some cheap arrows (I would think you'll lose quite a few). I believe they make blunt tips designed for birds, but I could be wrong. Otherwise, if you're planning on letting the birds land, I would recommend using using cheap broadheads on cheap arrows. Just my .02, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 14, 2010)

duck-dawg said:


> I remember there being an incident not too long ago up north where some kids shot a goose with an arrow and it was ruled animal cruelty. However, this was in a residential area, and the goose was left alive with an the arrow protruding from its back, and I think the goose was shot out of season. As far as I know, it's legal to take waterfowl with a bow and arrow, as long as it's done in a sporting manner. If you're planning on shooting them in the air, I would suggest you look into finding some tips made for shooting birds, and putting them on some cheap arrows (I would think you'll lose quite a few). I believe they make blunt tips designed for birds, but I could be wrong. Otherwise, if you're planning on letting the birds land, I would recommend using using cheap broadheads on cheap arrows. Just my .02, take it for what it's worth.



Its only against the law to use a crossbow or arrows that are piosoned. I buy the blemished Gold tips for $40.00 a dozen and i Have hung a goose in a tree and shot him with broadheads and with blunt tips. My conclusion is the blunt tips did not penatrate but about half the way through and the broadheads had complete pass throughs on numerous shots. I have taken a treble hook and cut one hook off of it and glue it right above my Broadhead lined up oposite of my Broadhead and that seems to have worked the best. It kinda cuts and grabs transfering some of the kinetic to the bird so you get the best of both worlds. 4 FLU FLU's atleast 5 in feathers are a must!!!  Without them you will locate your arrow in the next county. The way i looked at it is i used to shoot up around $15 to $20 ervery morning out of my benelli. If i loose 2 arrows a morning its the same thing. you can save alot of money by doing it all yourself. It's just another challange that i enjoy trying to overcome.


----------



## NOTHER1GOT (Sep 15, 2010)

Normally i hunt with a shotgun but last year i had a friend who got a nuisance permit for geese in his pasture. Problem was, houses were too close to use a shotgun. We went out with broad heads and shot till they figured out what was happening and went to the other end of the field. We took a break, cleaned what we shot and stalked them again. The way i see it, that was the safest way to eliminate 2 problems... Nuisance birds and lack of meat in the freezer.


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 15, 2010)

Were on the same page here...all I have to do is act on the situation as you did 



NOTHER1GOT said:


> Normally i hunt with a shotgun but last year i had a friend who got a nuisance permit for geese in his pasture. Problem was, houses were too close to use a shotgun. We went out with broad heads and shot till they figured out what was happening and went to the other end of the field. We took a break, cleaned what we shot and stalked them again. The way i see it, that was the safest way to eliminate 2 problems... Nuisance birds and lack of meat in the freezer.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Sep 17, 2010)

i want a invite also lol


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Sep 23, 2010)

I went for the frist time last night on a spot and stalk goose hunt with a bow. A friend of mine has a 80-100 ac. hay field that they stay in. We learned alot, but man it was a blast. The closes we got was 80 yards, we didnot take a shot. But man was it a great time stalking them. I will be going back. 
I have been bow only deer hunting for the past 8 years, and turkey for the past 3 years. Just something about hunting with a bow that I just love.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 14, 2010)

I commend you for wanting to give this a try. Anything taken w/ a bow is worth bragging about IMO. I'm sure you'll be more proud of 3 geese w/ a bow than 300 w/ the shotgun. Just don't shoot straight up over your head. (The result of this is what made lawn darts illegal).  Good luck to you man.


----------

